# Help with i7 870 please



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi hou, i would like to overclock this little i7 guy, but im not sure if im sure how to do it. 
Please just tell me if im right, if i do it correctly. 

I dont know how much could i overclock it, intel dh57dd motherboard have got just 4 pin supply for cpu. But i will try.







I wont change anything here.






I wont change anything here.






Here will I raise clock frequency to 200






Here will i turn of turboboost. When wil I reach stable OC I will turn it on again. So when FSB would be at 200 I must decrease maximum non turbo ratio from 22 to eg. 16 and continually increase it to 17, 18 ,19... until I will reach maximum stable OC, the temperatures will say me (I think that I should oc to 80 celsius degrees).

But should I raise CPU Voltage?






I wont change anything, Am I right?






And here should i let it be on automatic or should i change it to manual and decrease RAM multiplier to 8? (I can choose only 2 4 6 8 10 12)

I hope its all, if not please tell me 

Please sorry my english and thank you very much in advance for your help


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

This looks to be a lower end intel board. I would not trust it for decent OCing but if you insist we can help you as much as possible BUT remember we are no responsible if it blows up.

First you want to check to see if you are allowed to change the turbo multi if so find out what the max multi you can set it would be. Looks like it will go to 27 but need to check first hand. Also it looks like it has VERY limited power control so do not expect much out of this board.


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought that this motherboard can stop me by its limits and it wont allow me to OC more than it can stand. It is an Intel Mobo but it isnt as bad as it looks, its cost was something about 100€. Do you really think it could blow up?

Going to check Turbo multi


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> I thought that this motherboard can stop me by its limits and it wont allow me to OC more than it can stand. It is an Intel Mobo but it isnt as bad as it looks, its cost was something about 100€. Do you really think it could blow up?
> 
> Going to check Turbo multi



Yes if its a cheap low power phase is most certainly can.


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

So Turbo boost can be just disabled or enabled, I think that means it will stay disabled forever because the multis would be so high if will I OC it...


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

and how could I figure out if the power phase is cheap or not ? )


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

By looking here it looks to be something like a 3+1 or 4+1 phase which is quite low for OCing. 






I would suggest getting a decent P55 board


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

but in Slovakia the 1156 socket motherboards are no longer in sale I found this one used for 30€ 

Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 - LGA1156


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

but how much could i OC on this intel mobo? could I maybe to 3.5 GHz? or how much could it stand and supply?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> but in Slovakia the 1156 socket motherboards are no longer in sale I found this one used for 30€
> 
> Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 - LGA1156
> 
> http://www.bazos.sk/img/1/211/17089211.jpg



That board is alot better than the intel you have

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2850/4

*EDIT*

You can try to set multi to 21 and BCLK to 167 leave voltage on auto.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 26, 2012)

"You must walk before you run" -Go small baby steps with bclk/fsb/host clock. Also you current board won't allow QPI clock adjustments. Max you will probly get is ~ 170.

PS:
Current goal IMO: 24x166 with a +75mV on cpu core voltage, dropping ram multi one notch to 1333.


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes I know how to set it up to 3,5 GHz, I just wanted to know if  you think that intel mobo could stand it 

But thank you very much

But if there is a really big risk of blowing up the motherboard i will not overclock it. If the mobo blows up by overclocking could it kill another components?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 26, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> If the mobo blows up by overclocking could it kill another components?



I doubt.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> Yes I know how to set it up to 3,5 GHz, I just wanted to know if  you think that intel mobo could stand it



YMMV on that, its according on how good of VRM's intel used


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

I cant set multiplier to 24, max is 22 for non turbo and what is qpi clock adjustment? and why should i drop rams to 1333?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> I cant set multiplier to 24, max is 22 for non turbo and what is qpi clock adjustment? and why should i drop rams to 1333?



When you OC the Bclk the ram speeds go up as well so you need to set to lowest for ocing CPU


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought i should set their multiplier as close to their original frequency as possible.
Their original frequency is 1600 so why should i decrease it to 1333?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 26, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> what is qpi clock adjustment? and why should i drop rams to 1333?



QPI adjustments, you can ignore my mention of it but when going to a high bclk (read: ~ 180-205) this may need a notch or 2 down as it will play a toll in IMC instability. Ram: since you don't have IMC/QPI/VTT voltage adjustments that may play an effect on IMC instability as well.


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

thinking what imc could be.... 

International Mathematics Competition
Instrument meteorological conditions
Integrated marketing communications
International Medical Corps
International Music Council
Internet Mail Consortium
Internet Measurement Conference
International Metalworking Companies
Information Management Conference
International Montessori Council
Instructional Media Center

I really dont know sorry but thank you for your reply


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> thinking what imc could be....
> 
> International Mathematics Competition
> Instrument meteorological conditions
> ...



Honestly if you do not know what we are talking about then you should not even attempt to overclock.

integrated memory controller (IMC)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 26, 2012)

Integrated memory controller. 
Oh btw, QPI= Quickpath Interconnect.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

Before you ask any more questions please read the guide below. I know its for X58 but the architecture is similar

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108526&highlight=X58


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

hmmm Overclocking AMD black edition processor which belongs to friend of mine was far easier 
I didnt even thought that overclocking processor without unlocked multiplier is as difficult. Going to read, sorry for silly questions


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Before you ask any more questions please read the guide below. I know its for X58 but the architecture is similar
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108526&highlight=X58



 That guide can also be interchanged (for the most part) with s1156 just for general guidance purposes. Thank you B for posting that.

EDIT:



vychytraly said:


> hmmm Overclocking AMD black edition processor which belongs to friend of mine was far easier


Yeah they are a little easier but in a way this is similar if you overclocked a non black edition before.

PS: The worst problem with this world, not asking those "silly" questions. There's only silly answers.


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

this table is superb

Acceptable performance goals for 24/7 use & Benching (45nm Bloomfield):

    24/7: stock CPU, high memory multi- BCLK 133, CPU Multi x21, Memory Multi x12, Uncore Multi x24-x27, QPI AUTO. This will require little to no core voltage change, but you will most likely have to increase the QPI(vtt) voltage, and the memory multiplier is high so uncore will also be very high for your CPU. This is memory overclocking for a target of 1596MHz so your computer will feel a little more snappy, but nothing quite like what a core OC would do.

    24/7: Mid range CPU and medium/high memory multi- BCLK 166, CPU Multi x21, Memory Multi x10, Uncore Multi x20-x23, QPI AUTO. Less stress on the QPI(vtt) and uncore. May be easier/produce less heat than the settings above. Most D0 stepping can achieve this using stock VCore, but keep in mind not ALL can. Target CPU 3.48GHz, Target memory 1660MHz.

    24/7: The "magic" BCLK OC- BCLK 200, CPU Multi x13-x21, Memory Multi x8, Uncore Multi x16-x19, QPI AUTO. This is my favorite setting for BCLK because it makes for an EASY 1600MHz ram OC, and you can clock your CPU from below stock to 4.2GHz. You will have to tune this but it is so much easier on the memory OC. Some chips handle 200 BCLK like they were made for it while others (mainly seen in the first steppings for x58 i7s) fail miserably and require LOADS of voltage. Raising the BCLK is preffered for memory overclocking because it allows you to keep low multipliers which is better for stability!

I think it is fully interchargeable with i7 870 or not?

But weird is that my default uncore multiplier is 10. Should it be 24? 

There is always QPI on auto, so coudl it be a problem if i cant change it?

Do you allow me to try "24/7: Mid range CPU" setting? 

If I understood right I shouldnt care about QPI in this case. And maybe I will need to increase CPU Voltage a bit. (how much? +25mV?)

And should I increase Uncore multiplier to 20 in this case? Why is default 10?

I hope that these questions are not as silly as the questions before 

Thank you very much for your time


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

You should start first by setting ram to lowest speed with timings 9,9,9,24 then CPU setting the multi to the max setting then upping bclk by 10 until you cannot boot any further then up the voltage 1 step.


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

but why lowest speed? Cant just 10 RAM multiplier do the thing? And the Uncore - shouldnt I care about it?

Thank your very much for your replies


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> but why lowest speed? Cant just 10 RAM multiplier do the thing? And the Uncore - shouldnt I care about it?
> 
> Thank your very much for your replies



Do not worry about uncore, what is your current ram speed? 1600Mhz? See if it will drop down to 1066mhz or 1333mhz before you start OCing the CPU


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

you mean if the mobo allows me to set it to 1066 or 1333MHz?


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

now I run on BCLK 145, CPU multiplier 22, RAM multiplier 10 No other changes, Voltage not changed

Running nice

when I set BCLK to 160 and exited BIOS saving changes the PC turned off itself, probably that is it you called "when the pc wont boot raise Voltage" 

So should I raise voltage by +25mV?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 26, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> So should I raise voltage by  25mV?



Just crank it to +50 and go as far as you can. Once you find you cant boot any longer go down ~7mhz on bclk. FYI, set your ram to 1.6v, even if its overvolted some it will NOT hurt it at all.

Edit:
reg post 25

Don't worry about uncore. You aren't going to booting that high and also that's one of the things that differs from s1156/p55/h5x


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

hi hou

FSB 160, Multiplier 22, RAM Multiplier 10, CPU Voltage +25mV -> PC made a blue screen (first time on this PC! )

FSB 160, Multiplier 22, RAM Multiplier 10, CPU Voltage +50mV (Turbo boost off) -> Running now 



So now what? Go more? Raise FSB? Wont it hurt Rams when will they run over 1600MHz?

And why should I Raise ram to 1.6V?

Can I Turn Turboboost on? (1 core turbo = 27 mutliplier = 4,4 GHz...?)

+50mV is a final frontier? Shouldnt I Raise CPU Voltages more?

And do you think that is this safe overclock for my PC? Wont the Mobo blow up? 

BUT THANK YOU VERY VERY MUCH FOR YOUR HELP GUYS I REALLY APPRECIATE IT, WITHOUT YOU 2 THERE WOULD BE STILL 1 LAZY STOCK CLOCKED i7.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> hi hou
> 
> FSB 160, Multiplier 22, RAM Multiplier 10, CPU Voltage +25mV -> PC made a blue screen (first time on this PC! )
> 
> ...



What you will have to do is raise ram voltage but DO NOT go over 1.65V\

Also test your stability with intelburntest or prime95 for atleast 20 passes


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok I will raise them but please give me just a easy explanation why 

I have OCCT, so I will run it with large data set for eg. 30 minutes?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> Ok I will raise them but please give me just a easy explanation why
> 
> I have OCCT, so I will run it with large data set for eg. 30 minutes?



If you start going over 1600mhz (or whatever rated speed is) then you will most likely need to increase ram voltage and loosen timings.

What is the model number for your ram?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you start going over 1600mhz (or whatever rated speed is) then you will most likely need to increase ram voltage and loosen timings.
> 
> What is the model number for your ram?



To add: dram voltage can also help reduce IMC instability there as well. What's not helping is the fact you don't have tRFC timing adjustments.


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

I would tell you if Noctua NH-D14 werent as big as it is  I will get one RAM out but I cant turn off the PC now, cause Intel Burn Test v2.54 is just doing its fourth pass. Gflops = 45 (I hope it is good  ) Everest doesnt know the model number too. I was also looking for the Boxes of RAMs but I probably dont have them anymore.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> I would tell you if Noctua NH-D14 werent as big as it is  I will get one RAM out but I cant turn off the PC now, cause Intel Burn Test v2.54 is just doing its fourth pass. Gflops = 45 (I hope it is good  ) Everest doesnt know the model number too. I was also looking for the Boxes of RAMs but I probably dont have them anymore.



Use CPUZ

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2012)

CPUz can tell you exactly what RAM you have on the SPD tab-







http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

DOH, I was ninja posted by Brandon while I was posting.


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh I have CPU-Z but I didnt know its written there, thank you 

KHX1600C9D3/4G Part

8A04B4F5 Serial


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 26, 2012)

You have these:
Kingston HyperX 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (... Oops wrong ones Kingston HyperX 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 D... but below still applies

Take a look at the rated voltage as that's what you are warrantied up to and don't go above 1.65v on your board  In other words, you are ok to crank the voltage some.


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

But why if everything works right?

Maybe should I increase voltage only if im going to overlock more than 160 FSB?

But my RAMs are grey series, or is it the same?

But thank you very much for your help


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> But why if everything works right?
> 
> Maybe should I increase voltage only if im going to overlock more than 160 FSB?
> 
> ...



take a screenshot of CPUZ memory tab please


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 26, 2012)

www.techpowerup.com/tpucapture

Nice little utility for screenshots.


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

So this is what you have? 

Kingston HyperX Grey Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin ...


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes they look exactly this way, but there is a sticker on them, and there is written 1.5V, not 1.65V


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 26, 2012)

So could I go further? Could I overclock until I reach +100mV limit? Just by pushing up the FSB? Or Am I now at the final frontier?


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 27, 2012)

Do you think I could be able to hit 180 FSB with 22 multiplier? 

And If I had 180 FSB which multiplier shoould I set for RAMs? 10 or 8? Could they run 1800MHz?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 28, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> 10 or 8? Could they run 1800MHz?



I doubt. Drop it to 8.


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 29, 2012)

and do you think that FSB 200, Ram multi 8, and CPU multi 18 (and making it slowly higher) is too much? with 200FSB is there a need of QPI link changes?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah. I think that is asking too much out of that board.


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 29, 2012)

maybe it worths trying, if it wouldnt work the PC just wouldnt boot... or could get something damaged?

and is adding +100mV to processor on this board too risky? should I maximally add +75mV?

thank you very much for your advices


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2012)

You can in theory damage something even going an extra 100mhz overclocked. Running past manuf specs can damage anything.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 30, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> and do you think that FSB 200, Ram multi 8, and CPU multi 18 (and making it slowly higher) is too much? with 200FSB is there a need of QPI link changes?



Lynnfield based CPUs are unique in that they do not have a QPI

http://www.overclockers.com/3-step-guide-overclock-core-i3-i5-i7/

look for Core i7 (Lynnfield – i7 860, 870)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2012)

You're full of it. Tell me then what is this?


----------



## gasolin (Jul 30, 2012)

Not saying it's true, i just just told you what i so, if it's not true just tell me ok. ;-)

I don't know evereything thats why i sometimes ask alot of questions


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 31, 2012)

is it a coincidence that QPI link frequency is very similar to Uncore clock?

and "You can in theory damage something even going an extra 100mhz overclocked. Running past manuf specs can damage anything. "

does that mean that its worth trying? (FSB 200)  

and why shouldnt I put RAM clock over 1600MHz? In Slovakia some pc guys told me that its a random chance... maybe they will be able to run 1800MHz, but could they be damaged?


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 1, 2012)

today - FSB 165, cpu 3,62 GHz 22 multi, RAMs 1650 MHz 10 multi, seems stable, could I keep on Pushing the FSB up?

I didnt raised the ram or cpu voltage (cpu is still +50 mV and RAMs 1.50V)

I think that these RAMs could live with these or higher clocks or not? Could they be OCed to lets say 1800MHz?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> today - FSB 165, cpu 3,62 GHz 22 multi, RAMs 1650 MHz 10 multi, seems stable, could I keep on Pushing the FSB up?
> 
> I didnt raised the ram or cpu voltage (cpu is still +50 mV and RAMs 1.50V)
> 
> I think that these RAMs could live with these or higher clocks or not? Could they be OCed to lets say 1800MHz?



Try 22*182 +75mV and ram at 1.65V


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 1, 2012)

RAM  with 10 multiplier... ok? 1820MHz, I think they are able to live with it 

But why 1.65V? I think these are 1.5V version of grey series, it is also written on them, on their stickers.

If you look on the stickers of 1.65V Kingston RAMs you sent on newegg link a few days ago, there is written 1.65V.

So they cant be the same.

I think they could be hurt with 1.65V. Or not? But if the pc will boot with 1.5V 1820MHz RAMs is there any reason to raise the voltage?

Thank you very much for your time


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> RAM  with 10 multiplier... ok? 1820MHz, I think they are able to live with it
> 
> But why 1.65V? I think these are 1.5V version of grey series, it is also written on them, on their stickers.
> 
> ...



You are going above the rated speed of the ram so you will need more voltage just as you would for the CPU. 1.65V is the limit for ram on intels new spec


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 1, 2012)

Again you are also over locking uncore and qpi. That extra voltage will help stable everything out. Trying not to sound like a broken record. As of right now with those clocks you mention your technically over locking the board to facilitate higher imc bandwidth.


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 1, 2012)

CPU Multi = 22, FSB = 182, RAM Multi = 8, CPU Voltage +75 mV, RAM Voltage 1.5V

Windows freezed on the "intro" logo and PC turned off

CPU Multi = 22, FSB = 175, RAM Multi = 8, CPU Voltage +75 mV, RAM Voltage 1.5V

Stable

Next steps - 

1. Raise FSB to 182 and put CPU Voltage to +100mV? (Or is there any other way to make it stable?
2. Could I set the RAM Multi to 10? Wont be the 1750MHz too much?

Thank you for your help


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 1, 2012)

Could adding the voltage to RAMs also help to stable the CPU on 182 FSB?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

Set ram multi to 10x and try again


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 1, 2012)

Edit 

CPU Multi = 22, FSB = 182, RAM Multi = 8, CPU Voltage +75 mV, RAM Voltage 1.5V

Windows freezed on the "intro" logo and PC turned off

CPU Multi = 22, FSB = 175, RAM Multi = 8, CPU Voltage +75 mV, RAM Voltage 1.5V

Unstable - blue screen

CPU Multi = 22, FSB = 168, RAM Multi = 10, CPU Voltage +50 mV, RAM Voltage 1.5V

Unstable - blue screen

Highest I reached 

CPU Multi = 22, FSB = 165, RAM Multi = 10, CPU Voltage +50mV RAM Voltage 1.5V

Stable
Running now

So if the CPU Voltage doesnt make this pc stable what else should I change? Will the RAM Voltage make the PC stable?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like you maybe hitting a wall with that lower end motherboard.


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok so nothing else will make it more stable?

What is hitting a wall, a CPU power supply? Or this Mobo cant handle higher FSBs?

But thank you very much for your help and time...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

The motherboard is holding it back now.


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 1, 2012)

But is there any other way to try? +100mV? Is it too much?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> But is there any other way to try? +100mV? Is it too much?



Honestly I don't know how much 100+mV is to that board. could be 1.3V could be 1.4V I dunno until its tried and check CPUZ


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry  With OCCT CPU Burn test turned on I get max 1,19 CPU Vcore 

(In BIOS I have +50mV now)

So if I count right +100mV should throw max CPU Vcore to 1,69... Is it acceptable, or worth trying?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 1, 2012)

@Brandon 

Between 1.25-1.28v


----------



## gasolin (Aug 1, 2012)

Std Asrock oc settings (choose 3.6ghz) 180x 20 and about 1.235 volt no turbo boost 

Hope that vil give you a clue to how much vcore you need (going for 4.0-4.5 ghz)

Havn't read all the replays but what's best no turbo boost or turbo boost on?

QPI Link just about 3230mhz


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 6, 2012)

maybe this week will I try to go higher, I will post results, hope that all PC parts will survive 

Thank you all for your advices


----------



## gasolin (Aug 6, 2012)

I have mine i7 870 and asrock H55M LE set to 148 and trurbo 3.3 ghz turbo on 4.0 ghz ram is 1600mhz it hasn't crashed all other settings is auto Eist and turbo is on C1e is disabled.

I don't dare try higher oc with turbo on, why 4 core runing 3.6 ghz all the time is not possible when one core can go as high as 4.0 ghz i can't figure out, must vcore be 1.300 volt or more when alle cores are running 3.6 ghz?


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 6, 2012)

I have mine

FSB 165
CPU Core multiplier 22
Turbo Boost OFF
RAM Multiplier 10
Vcore 1,19V
Ram Vcore 1,5V

I recommend to Turn off turbo boost


----------



## gasolin (Aug 6, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> I have mine
> 
> FSB 165
> CPU Core multiplier 22
> ...



Max 4.0ghz with turbo on is only about 10% more 

But 3.6ghz on all cores is close to 20% more and that makes a difference in stability/volt but is 3.6ghz with no turbo noticible faster compared to 3.3ghz with turbo on where max speed on one core is up to 4.0ghz?

What is ghz limit on one core? Is it always the same core that std has up to 3.6ghz with turbo on

Have no ram multiplier only ram mhz i can choose from is like from 800mhz-1600mhz or some other mhz


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 6, 2012)

Hmm I will ask that way  - what do you use PC for? If you use newer softwares or games, they will benefit from higher clocks and turbo off, cause they are able to use all 4 cores, if you work with old softwares or games which use only 1 or 2 cores, they will benefit from lower clocks but turbo on. But I recommend to turn it off and rather increase whole CPU clock. With 3,6GHz I dont have any instability issues, the only I had were resolved by +50mV resulting in 1,19V in total in burn test.

I think there is no limit.

And I think 0,3GHz gain on all cores is better benefit than 4GHz 1 core turbo.

Put the RAM frequency to the number for which are your RAMs made.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 6, 2012)

Just want to get as much out of my pc i as can with no stabilty problems and low temperatures, so if with my mb limited is 4.0 ghz on all cores, i will goo for max 3.8ghz and minimum 3.6 ghz.

Just havn't gotten 3.6ghz with no turbo as well as with turbo, that was stable, and i have had my vcore as high as 1.300volt at some point. Always try to use my 2x4 gb blue hyper x 1600mhz as close to 1600mhz as possible (and 1.65volt at 16000mhz)


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmmm now running FSB 175 / +100mV / 22 CPU Multi /// 8 RAM Multi / 1.5V (Default)

looks stable today I will test

FSB 182 / +100mV / 22 CPU Multi /// 8 RAM Multi / 1.5V didnt boot windows

good result?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 7, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> Hmmm now running FSB 175 /  100mV / 22 CPU Multi /// 8 RAM Multi / 1.5V





JrRacinFan said:


> Max you will probly get is ~ 170.


 Seems good to me


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 7, 2012)

crashed while testing, +100mV was the last option to try...

now running 165FSB again +75mV... probably the most I will get 

or is there any other thing which could make the system more stable? RAM Voltage maybe?


----------



## gasolin (Aug 7, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> Hmmm now running FSB 175 / +100mV / 22 CPU Multi /// 8 RAM Multi / 1.5V (Default)
> 
> looks stable today I will test
> 
> ...



 I think when you oc it's best to have a high multiplier and lov Bclk instead of the opposite, becuase it's better for stability. But is multiplier at max you have to try to raise Bclk.

I have something called Overdrive offset, is that someting that will increase the voltage by the value i have choosen over the std value (which i don't know when vcore i on aut) or is it still aut but increases volt by the value i have choosen?


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 7, 2012)

I increase Vcore manually


----------



## gasolin (Aug 7, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> crashed while testing, +100mV was the last option to try...
> 
> now running 165FSB again +75mV... probably the most I will get
> 
> or is there any other thing which could make the system more stable? RAM Voltage maybe?



You can go as high as 1.400 volt acording to intel (vcore) so is your cpu,temperature, ram,psu ok and you are not close to 1.4000volt, just try to increase volt more then 100mV but don't go over 1.400 volt


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 7, 2012)

I have +100mV max 

I have just 4 options +25mV +50mV +75mV or +100mV


----------



## gasolin (Aug 7, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> I have +100mV max



What is that? I mean 100mV, is that 100mV over std value and std value is?

Are you close to the limited of 1.400volt?



http://ark.intel.com/products/41315/Intel-Core-i7-870-Processor-(8M-Cache-2_93-GHz)


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 7, 2012)

no  standard value is 1.14V and with +100mV i hit 1.24V


----------



## gasolin (Aug 7, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> no  standard value is 1.14V and with +100mV i hit 1.24V



That might be it http://www.overclock.net/t/1273568/windows-has-halted-after-overclocking-i7-870/10#post_17821142 want to go 3.8 ghz you need 1.25-1.30 volt so 4.0 ghz or more you will need not less then 1.30 volt, at about 4.50 ghz you might have to go for the limited 1.400volt


So stick with a limited of 3.6-3.7ghz(and 1.24 volt) or figure out how to increase voltage up to 1.400volt

Mabye a new mb would be the solution?


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 7, 2012)

yes it looks like the only solution, but maybe later, not now, they are still expensive


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 7, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> yes it looks like the only solution, but maybe later, not now, they are still expensive



I would just hold onto what you got til you can afford a full upgrade. That system should still last you another year til haswell.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I would just hold onto what you got til you can afford a full upgrade. That system should still last you another year til haswell.



Yes it's still fast no mater what you do and a ssd, i don't have one  will make it boote and open aps faster then a 50% oc of the cpu would give

Don't upgrade if you only get like 10% more speed, upgrade if you have a dual core cpu and want a quad core cpu or can get mabye 50% more speed


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 8, 2012)

Hmm my main priority is 3D modelling and graphic and for that the most important thing is CPU, or not? Doesnt it worth spending now 50€ for new mobo instead of spending 400€ next year for CPU+mobo? Will it be a huge step forward these Haswells? I dont know...


----------



## gasolin (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2832/18  dude (wheres my car) we need som serious volt to get things going, look at the bottom in my link


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 8, 2012)

yes it looks you are totally right 

But im not able to get this voltage, are you? I think that AS Rock should let you adjust voltage to 1.4V or not?


----------



## gasolin (Aug 8, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> yes it looks you are totally right
> 
> But im not able to get this voltage, are you? I think that AS Rock should let you adjust voltage to 1.4V or not?



I can get it up to 1.400 volt or more but never got it oced more then 4.0ghz (x27)with turbo and not in any way close to 4.0ghz(4 cores) and stable with turbo off.

Had it at som point at 1.300volt but it wasn't stable  (can't remember what the ghz was and if it was with or without turbo)


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 8, 2012)

try

FSB 200

Turn off Turbo

RAM Multiplier 8

RAM Voltage Default

CPU Multiplier (start with eg. 18 and raise to eg. 20)

CPU Voltage 1.35 - 1.40 (But not sure if its ok for 24/7 use)


----------



## gasolin (Aug 8, 2012)

EIST on or off?   C1E is off. I think i want som power settings to be on to lower the temperature 

Isn't turbo off when i don't us turbo(highest setting) as multiplier for my cpu? 

No multiplier like 1,2,3.... for ram,i have some called Qpi frequency and i can choose from a range of ram speed like 600-1100 mhz and other speeds, depending on the other settings


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 8, 2012)

set RAMs to 1600MHz

let everything set as it was by default in BIOS, just turn off the Turbo, Yes it is off if the software uses all the 4 logical cores, but if is Turbo on on 1 Core, it uses 27 Multiplier, which could with 200FSB cause GREAT instability I think  5400MHz is quite a lot...


----------



## gasolin (Aug 8, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> set RAMs to 1600MHz
> 
> let everything set as it was by default in BIOS, just turn off the Turbo, Yes it is off if the software uses all the 4 logical cores, but if is Turbo on on 1 Core, it uses 27 Multiplier, which could with 200FSB cause GREAT instability I think  5400MHz is quite a lot...



yes but shouldn't turbo be off it multiplier is 22 or lower because higheste setting is turbo that has a max of x27


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 8, 2012)

when overclocking over the stock Turbo Frequency (which is 3,3 GHz for 870) its recommened to always turn the Turbo off

But Im not sure if I completely understand your question sorry


----------



## gasolin (Aug 8, 2012)

Cpu tweaker 1.5 is showing turbo is on but not cpu-z and asrock OC they are showing that it's off and multiplier is 18. Is turbo off?

what i ment is when multiplier for my cpu goes from turbo setting to what it is now, 18, dosn't that mean i have disabled turbo? (it looks like that)

Still the same low temperature compared to 4.0 with turbo on (about 30-32 celsius almost idle), ram is1600/800 mhz and volt is 1.336 according to cpu-z

The stock frequency with turbo on is 2.930 mhz (22x133) and i had it at 22x148= 3.256 mhz feel free to correct me if i am wrong (i do not know everything ;-)


Somethings wrong, with turbo on and up to 4.0 ghz i get 10 sec in SuperPi 1m now i get 22 sec


----------



## gasolin (Aug 9, 2012)

Using speecy i get one core on 3.600mhz and the 3 others ones 1800mhz, is it speedstep that makes my cpu slow? (its on by default and C1E is disabled) Or is it C state tech that give me low ghz om 3 cores and high  result in SuperPi 1 m 20 sec (C state tech is its at max, 6c active)

Controlpanel,system is showing that my cpu is std 2.93ghz and 4.40ghz where did 4.40 ghz come from? 200mhz x18=3600


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 9, 2012)

@4.4ghz
It's reading max multi.

Speedstep+single thread application is causing that.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link on the x58s...  didn't realize all this time about the ioh/qpi pll relationship.  Was the missing ingredient!  I was leaving the ioh low and couldn't get stable 4+ Ghz stable ocs with 1.36vcore or lower.  Got 4.1 stable now,  able to use my 24GBs of 1866 ram at 1800,  and at 1.36 vcore.  Temps are good on my D14.  Now will either try 4.2,  or decrease vcore at 4.1.  And gasolin,  yes speedstep ect will change the cpu speed.  If you are trying for an initial overclock,  turn all that off and verify it.  Then turn it back on.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 9, 2012)

Johnspack i know speedstep is to make power comsumption low when i don't use my pc.But not that speedstep can make multiplier higher then the value i have choosen (18)

Is there anybody who can tell my why SuperPi 1m only is 22 sec standard is 12 sec


----------



## gasolin (Aug 9, 2012)

New information my pc is stable at stock speed (turbo on) no surprise there. passed Intel burn x5 on standard ram 1600mhz superpi 12 sec

148x27 (turbo on) stable on standard and high x5 intel burn test, ram 1480/740 superpi 11

All with vcore and other settings set to aut or standard value, are gonna try 160 with turbo on and vcore on auto, is one core able to handle up to 4320 mhz (27x160) by using 160 i can get my ram to run 1600mhz as they do standard on aut (bclk 133) but not with bclk 148 when ram is set to aut

200x18 on all cores vcore 1.375 ram 1600mhz it froze before it  finished nr 4 out of 5 passes in intel burn standard, cpu-z shows about 1.360 volt when it's idle, but during intel burn test it only used about 1.200-1.224 volt why? I would have thought that my volt was 1.360 all the time (speedstep was disabled)

As multiplier i discovered i can choose something called aut where i can se and disable (if i want to) turbo.
How does that work if i choose aut as multiplier for my cpu and disable turbo? what will my multiplier then be? More then 22? (highest std value) and only turbo uses up to 27 in multiplier?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 9, 2012)

gasolin said:


> what will my multiplier then be? More then 22?



22 max. Don't bother trying to use turbo past 150bclk, you will take days and weeks messing around with items and never find a culprit to hard freezes/lockups. Set it to 20x200 1.25v and be merry.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 9, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> 22 max. Don't bother trying to use turbo past 150bclk, you will take days and weeks messing around with items and never find a culprit to hard freezes/lockups. Set it to 20x200 1.25v and be merry.




200x18 on all cores vcore 1.375 ram 1600mhz it froze before it finished nr 4 out of 5 passes in intel burn standard. Can't get it stable at 3.6 ghz or higher on all cores, my pc freezes if i try 3.6ghz or more (it can't finish pass nr 4 with intel burn test on standard)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 9, 2012)

gasolin said:


> 200x18 on all cores vcore 1.375 ram 1600mhz it froze before it finished nr 4 out of 5 passes in intel burn standard



Try 1200 ram for me and report back.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 9, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try 1200 ram for me and report back.



Can't choose 1200mhz for my ram, but i can choose a range between a min and max speed that could be something like 800-1600 or 533-800 mhz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 9, 2012)

gasolin said:


> Can't choose 1200mhz for my ram, but i can choose a range between a min and max speed that could be something like 800-1600 or 533-800 mhz



Crap! Can't get that ram speed any lower at all at same bclk?


----------



## gasolin (Aug 9, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Crap! Can't get that ram speed any lower at all at same bclk?



could choose between 444-888, 592-1184,740-1480 and 888-1760 mhz for my ram

I choose 592-1184mhz and i got bsod just a few sec after the screen,logo, where i could press F2 or DEL to enter bios 

back on 148 and aut ram 1480/740 with turbo on (4.0ghz) std 3.256mhz


----------



## gasolin (Aug 12, 2012)

Something new?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 12, 2012)

Nope. Can't think of anything that could help give you a little boost, other than drop your cpu core multi's and continually try upping bclk. I think you're doing good on that Asrock board you got.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 12, 2012)

Can this be a limited to oc a i7 870?

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2832/19


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 17, 2012)

So Im stuck at 165 FSB

I think it isnt bad.

I just want to say thank you to all of you who were willing to help me.


----------



## gasolin (Sep 10, 2012)

Thread starter try disable hyper threading, on my pc i can't  use 154 bclk (turbo on) with hyper threading on but with hyper threading disabled i can use 154 bclk with turbo on.

Hyper threading on is causing unstability, not able to boote when bclk is about 150 (turbo on)


----------

